# Circuito electrónico de acelerador de auto



## Mendez92 (Mar 6, 2022)

Buenos días
Quiero implementar un circuito electrónico analógico que simule un acelerador de auto. 
EL acelerador de auto originalmente funciona de la siguiente manera:
Un sensor de posición (pedal) que tiene dos canales de salida de voltaje directa donde la primera es exactamente la mitad de la segunda para que la computadora del auto tenga redundancia por motivos de seguridad. La alimentación del pedal es de 5 VDC y la salida es variable de 0 DVC hasta 5 VDC.
La idea es sustituir el pedal del carro por un potenciómetro para simular el accionamiento.
Alguna idea para realizar dicho problema. 
Saludos


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 6, 2022)

El voltaje es proporcional a la posición?
Es lineal?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2022)

Mendez92 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero implementar un circuito electrónico analógico que simule un acelerador de auto.
> EL acelerador de auto originalmente funciona de la siguiente manera:
> Un sensor de posición (pedal) que tiene dos canales de salida de voltaje directa donde la primera es exactamente la mitad de la segunda para que la computadora del auto tenga redundancia por motivos de seguridad. La alimentación del pedal es de 5 VDC y la salida es variable de 0 DVC hasta 5 VDC.
> ...


¿Y tú qué llevas hecho hasta ahora?


----------



## unmonje (Mar 6, 2022)

Mendez92 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero implementar un circuito electrónico analógico que simule un acelerador de auto.
> EL acelerador de auto originalmente funciona de la siguiente manera:
> Un sensor de posición (pedal) que tiene dos canales de salida de voltaje directa donde la primera es exactamente la mitad de la segunda para que la computadora del auto tenga redundancia por motivos de seguridad. La alimentación del pedal es de 5 VDC y la salida es variable de 0 DVC hasta 5 VDC.
> ...


Ir y comprarlo hecho y homologado.
Es ilegal y está penado, colocar en un vehículo un acelerador u otra parte que afecte , no autorizado, ni homologado, ni certificado..
Dentro de tu propiedad en tanto, puedes hacer lo que gustes.
Un vehículo es como un arma en la vía pública.
Las compañías de seguro en tanto,  hacen caer el seguro, ante la presencia de un componente no homologado.
En tanto, la responsabilidad civil y penal del conductor ó propietario, es ilimitada ante falta de un seguro contra terceros, es decir que, paga hasta con su vivienda , dinero u otra propiedad que posea el causante de daño..
Si, lastimas a un menor, no te alcanzará la vida ni el dinero, para arrepentirte.

En otro aspecto, el pedal que fabrica el autopartista ya funciona bien y no necesita nada mas para hacerlo bien. ¿  cual sería el problema que justifique ?


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 7, 2022)

No creo que sea una sustitución casera, mas parece una tarea. Aunque tengo dudas, ya que huyó


----------



## Mendez92 (Mar 7, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y tú qué llevas hecho hasta ahora?


Puedo resolver el problema poniendo un potenciómetro y controlando un solo canal de salida. En teoría con una salida la computadora del carro detecta el error pero no deja funcionar, pero deseo que el simulador funcione correctamente.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 7, 2022)

Mendez92 dijo:


> Puedo resolver el problema poniendo un potenciómetro y controlando un solo canal de salida. En teoría con una salida la computadora del carro detecta el error pero no deja funcionar, pero deseo que el simulador funcione correctamente.


Supusimos vuestro deseo desde el comienzo.
Por supuesto que NO deja funcionar, porque se trata de un asunto muy delicado. El cual conozco bien, por haber trabajado con estos. Hay de varios tipos y criterios. Lea el topico número 4 por favor.


----------



## Mendez92 (Mar 7, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Ir y comprarlo hecho y homologado.
> Es ilegal y está penado, colocar en un vehículo un acelerador u otra parte que afecte , no autorizado, ni homologado, ni certificado..
> Dentro de tu propiedad en tanto, puedes hacer lo que gustes.
> Un vehículo es como un arma en la vía pública.
> ...


Yo no estoy sustituyendo el pedal de carro para resolver una avería.
Yo tengo muy claro el código de ética de un profesional.
Es simplemente estoy haciendo una aplicación determinar que me hace falta controlar el acelerador a través de un potenciómetro. Pero no va circular con esa condición porque sencillamente no es operativo de esa forma.
Sld


el_patriarca dijo:


> El voltaje es proporcional a la posición?
> Es lineal?


Si es proporcional. La condición es que a la salida del primero es la mitad exactamente del segundo.


el_patriarca dijo:


> No creo que sea una sustitución casera, mas parece una tarea. Aunque tengo dudas, ya que huyó


Es una operación que necesito realizar controlando la aceleración del motor.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 7, 2022)

Potenciómetro mas una resistencia del mismo valor que el potenciómetro en serie... mas opamp amplificando por 2.

Chau el Aficionad.... Ahh no, que no es mio pero siempre quise decirlo .


----------



## unmonje (Mar 7, 2022)

Mendez92 dijo:


> Yo no estoy sustituyendo el pedal de carro para resolver una avería.
> Yo tengo muy claro el código de ética de un profesional.
> Es simplemente estoy haciendo una aplicación determinar que me hace falta controlar el acelerador a través de un potenciómetro. Pero no va circular con esa condición porque sencillamente no es operativo de esa forma.
> Sld
> ...


Si es para controlar un motor cualquiera, estacionario, por ejemplo, ¿ porque usar el computador de un transporte vehicular me preguntaba ? Puede usar una interfase de radio control directamente. 
_*Quiero implementar un circuito electrónico analógico que simule un acelerador de auto.*_


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2022)

Mendez92 dijo:


> Puedo resolver el problema poniendo un potenciómetro y controlando un solo canal de salida. En teoría con una salida la computadora del carro detecta el error pero no deja funcionar, pero deseo que el simulador funcione correctamente.


Osea nada.


Mendez92 dijo:


> Yo no estoy sustituyendo el pedal de carro para resolver una avería.
> Yo tengo muy claro el código de ética de un profesional.
> Es simplemente estoy haciendo una aplicación determinar que me hace falta controlar el acelerador a través de un potenciómetro. Pero no va circular con esa condición porque sencillamente no es operativo de esa forma.
> Sld


Si no es el secreto de la pirámide no estaría mal que lo aclarases


Mendez92 dijo:


> Si es proporcional. La condición es que a la salida del primero es la mitad exactamente del segundo.


Hacer eso y hacer la O con un canuto viene a ser lo mismo:

Como ya te han dicho operacional de ganancia 0.5
O Dos potenciómetros en el mismo eje alimentado uno a Vcc y el otro a 1/2Vcc
O Un potenciómetro y dos operacionales, de ganancia uno el doble que la otra
O Un divisor de tensión a la salida del potenciómetro



Mendez92 dijo:


> Es una operación que necesito realizar controlando la aceleración del motor.


Si no es el secreto de la pirámide no estaría mal que lo aclarases

Conocer la impedancia de entrada de la centralita ayudaría.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2022)

No olviden que está en Cuba , así que la compra de repuestos importados y homologados


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 7, 2022)

Voto, por el divisor resistivo a la salida del potenciómetro.
Aunque pueden aparecer inconvenientes, gracias a la impedancia de entrada de la "cosa" que va a leer esos valores. Pero es tema para después.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No olviden que está en Cuba , así que la compra de repuestos importados y homologados


Ah si, cierto, es como otro planeta !! Lo siento. 😎


----------



## lucianoxsuarez (Mar 8, 2022)

¿Has visto como funciona una fuente de voltaje variable? El pedal electronico funciona exactamente  igual a una fuente variable 0.1 - 5V. El sensor de posición del pedal es básicamente un potenciomentro que regula la salida de voltaje dependiendo de su posición. Así que el circuito podría ser un regulador transistorizado. Ahí te muestro un diagrama del pedal
Aquí una fuente variable con componentes comunes. Como tu circuito requiere muy poca corriente, el 2N3055 lo puedes reemplazar por un pequeño NPN  encapsulados plastico


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2022)

Dependiendo de las impedancias puede valer un potenciómetro y dos resistencias.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 8, 2022)

Si lo va a poner en algo que se mueve use 1 pote para cada rampa


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2022)

Es un misterio pero es posible que quiera usar un motor de coche para algo estacionario, mover una máquina con unas poleas, un generador o algo así y necesite un acelerador "estacionario"

Yo creo, yo pienso, me imagino... Y si no es eso, es porque se trata de otra cosa.


----------



## doctorjkill (Mar 8, 2022)

Yo lo pense para la prueba de una ecu. Yo al menos arme lo que muchos llaman motor virtual. Son proyectos separados que me dan señales de rueda fonica. Simulan un tps. Una valvula iac. Una sonda lambda. Para probar ecus y tambien para probar en el vehiculo


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2022)

Va, apostemos un gallifante a ver quien acierta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> gallifante


   
Yo solo conocía el "cangufante":


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2022)

__





						gallifante - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




Era el premio que daban en un concurso de televisión


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 8, 2022)

Yo conocía el olifante









						Olifante - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org


----------



## unmonje (Mar 8, 2022)

Máquinas no estacionarias de Cuba  ?   Puede ser cualquier cosa.
Al efecto Venturi lo conocen, de ahi en mas, el cielo es el límite.
Jugandosé la vida --->


----------

